# Who has an Entreprenurial Spirit?



## klb120475 (Apr 22, 2008)

Where my sistas at with an entreprenurial spirit? Come on let's encourage and motivate one another.


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Apr 22, 2008)

Boy this was posted at a good time.

I have a small bath & body line and I have been feeling a little discouraged about business. But I know God has an awesome plan for me. I just need to PUSH.

Right now i'm praying that God sends me the customers and a financial increase to be able to invest in my business.

Please keep me in your prayers, because I know He has given me the power to get wealth. I just need to put more trust in Him and my ability.

What is your business?


----------



## klb120475 (Apr 22, 2008)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> Boy this was posted at a good time.
> 
> I have a small *bath & body line* and I have been* feeling a little discouraged about business*. But I know God has an awesome plan for me. I just need to PUSH.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Savy!
Wow your own bath/body line?! That's awesome! I feel you on the discouragement. That's why I started this thread. It's good to fellowship with like minded ones.

I'm gon try and minimize my post...I can talk on an on when it comes to this topic. I have no desire to work a job or work for anyone. I'm not knocking jobs....I just prefer to be my own boss. Right now I have 2 business ventures in the making. I've invested in real estate with a friend of mine. I know what they saying bout the market.....BUT "they" don't know my Daddy.

And my business partners and I are working on a marketing corporation (marketing for businesses).

I'm an independent associate of Prepaid Legal Services. (I run it like a business not a hobby). 

I plan on taking the monies I make from these businesses to open up my own restaurant.

As you can see I'm on a mission to give my children's children a lifestlye of wealth.


----------



## MichelleMyBelle (Apr 22, 2008)

Okay, checking in here!  My family owns a bed and breakfast on the southeast coast.  I worked there FOREVER it seems 12-18.  I am an independent contractor in a Destination spa (constantly trying to grow business). I am considering buying the spa I work in.  I'm also an cosmetology educator.  Busy me!  But I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## kbragg (Apr 22, 2008)

Entrepreneur checking in here! I'm a Broker with AmeriplanUSA. I had to change direction unexpectedly last month. It was a bit discouraging, but hey, things happen. People change jobs, change careers etc. I'm really focus. I just reached my first promotion of Certified Trainer and going for Regional Sales Director/Regional trainer by Friday so help me I'm really driven if ya can't tell


----------



## momi (Apr 22, 2008)

Checking in!  I was definitely born with an entreprenurial spirit. I made my first set of business cards at the age of four.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Apr 22, 2008)

Sounds like I could learn a lot in this thread.  I do have an entreprenurial spirit, but I don't have the motivation it takes to make any one idea that I have take off.  Help a sister out.  If you can see it, believe it and have all the capabilities to make it happen.  What do you do to get your feet off the ground?


----------



## klb120475 (Apr 23, 2008)

SuperNova said:


> Sounds like I could learn a lot in this thread. I do have an entreprenurial spirit, but I *don't have the motivation it takes to make any one idea that I have take off.* Help a sister out. *If you can see it, believe it and have all the capabilities to make it happen*. *What do you do to get your feet off the ground*?


 
Now I know you didn't just say have "all the capabilities to make it happen"....you don't know how blessed you are if that's the case. A lot of us don't have access to that. If you don't have the motivation but you really wanna walk in your entreprenurial spirit you gotta _*press*_ yourself to the prize.



momi said:


> Checking in! I was definitely born with an entreprenurial spirit. I made my first set of *business cards at the age of four*.


Gone girl!



kbragg said:


> Entrepreneur checking in here! I'm a Broker with AmeriplanUSA. I had to change direction unexpectedly last month. It was a bit discouraging, but hey, things happen. People change jobs, change careers etc. I'm really focus. I just reached my *first promotion of Certified Trainer and going for Regional Sales Director/Regional trainer by Friday so help me* I'm really driven if ya can't tell


 
Congrats girlie! I'm working on moving up to another promotion too! We gots to stay focus!!




msbrady101 said:


> Okay, checking in here! *My family owns a bed and breakfast on the southeast coast.* I worked there FOREVER it seems 12-18. I am an *independent contractor in a Destination spa* (constantly trying to grow business). I am considering buying the spa I work in. I'm also an *cosmetology educator*. Busy me! But I wouldn't have it any other way.


 
Wow that is so cool!


----------



## kayte (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you for the topic! Me too! I'm a spiritual business owner.....

Writer,poet,musician and author with one award-winning trade picture book for children, and a small-press volume on spiritual poetry by and for women.

I give workshops on The Writing Life,Creative Writing/ Poetry, The Business of Writing...for....adults..women,teens,senior citizens at-risk teens and kids...everyone 
I also give music perfomances-presentations of my Read-Aloud Picture Book in tandem with paid booksignings..... 

IN THE PIPELINE 
Honing inspirational speaker skills
Revising a novel
CD of my music
Trying to get my picture book optioned as a movie
More picture books submissions
Non fiction article submissions 
Finally to get completely booked up as a speaker for the entire year of 2008-2009.... BEFORE September 2008
w/ doing only 5-10 presentations per month at my highest fees

Working on all of it ....


----------



## Minx (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello, there!
Oh, yes, I have always been an entreprenuer at heart!

At age nine, I was making arts and crafts out of consturction paper, and trying to sell little "keepsake" boxes to anyone who would take them!

I had my own "dating service" from 19-21. I won't go into details on that one other than to say thank God for deliverance from some things.....

Later, I became an independent beauty consultant for a cosmetics company; did that for 10 years, (just pulled out of it last year).

I was also a licensed nail technician and esthetician and worked for several years as an independent contractor.
I also taught airbrush classes from time to time for a little pocket change!
But I quickly got burned out on that industry.

Let's see, what else,
I have taken numerous real estate investment courses over the years.
I would like to invest in a couple of rental properties,these would be for my childrens inheritance.

I am currently in college, and by the time I am done with grad school and get my therapists license, I intend to go into private practise.
I've even been downtown, seen the newly built offices, and know which space I would like to lease!( Gotta have faith)

Another goal of mine is to write and have my work published.
God has blessed my with the gift of creative writing, I've known this since the 8th grade.
I believe I would be an excellent childrens books writer; I've written short stories for my own children.

But I'm trying to figure out how to parlay that into writing books on life lessons for young women, particulary african american females who struggle with self esteem issues, my target audience would be between the ages of 12-18.
God will have to lead me on that one, but I need to get busy on that because I actually started on a project in the summer of 2005, but it has literally been shelved (for now).



Okay,I think that's it.......

dk


----------



## klb120475 (Apr 24, 2008)

I luv this thread.........


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Apr 24, 2008)

I do I do!
Well, years ago I was a licensed cosmetologist.  I developed a severe case of carpal tunnel and had to quit (through the grace of God, I had surgery and have been delivered!)
I would love to own my own salon.  Specializing in healthy hair care/rather than just making the hair "look" good.

Also, I love to make jewelry and I would love to sell it, but I haven't had the capital to purchase supplies in bulk like I need to.  But ONE DAY!


----------



## klb120475 (Apr 24, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I do I do!
> Well, years ago I was a licensed cosmetologist. I developed a severe case of carpal tunnel and had to quit (through the grace of God, I had surgery and have been delivered!)
> I would love to own my own salon. Specializing in healthy hair care/rather than just making the hair "look" good.
> 
> Also, I* love to make jewelry and I would love to sell* it, but I haven't had the capital to purchase supplies in bulk like I need to. But ONE DAY!


 
For real girl?! You know I'm crazy bout jewelry! You got any pics of some pieces you've made?


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Apr 24, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> For real girl?! You know I'm crazy bout jewelry! You got any pics of some pieces you've made?


hmm, I don't think so.  I sold most everything I make and haven't done it in awhile.  But I am SERIOUSLY contemplating going back into it really soon.


----------



## klb120475 (Apr 24, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> hmm, I don't think so. I sold most everything I make and haven't done it in awhile. But I am SERIOUSLY contemplating going back into it really soon.


 
Please do! We gotta utilize the gifts our Daddy gave us.


----------



## All_Me (Apr 25, 2008)

I do! I have my own graphic design/consulting business. God always places people in my path who have a vision but dont know how to get it off the ground so I try my best to assist. Currently I am working on my website that Im designing myself. I have a BA in Communications. AA in Graphic Design. And in August I will have my MBA! Yes one class to go! Also in August I will be starting law school to get my JD. I will have my own business. I bought my first property, condo. I currently live in it but want to rent it out by the end of this year and purchase another property. I am looking for another independent business/affiliate opportunity. I tried AmeriPlan but was not that successful. I don't mind sells but it has to be something I really want to do. I've looked into them all. It may not be for me. But I love that God has given me the spirit to give along with the Entreprenurial Spirit! I want to be a blessing to the nation.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 25, 2008)

I do and I am working on manifesting it right now


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Apr 25, 2008)

For all of you who would like to network with other business minded people.  Here is a networking site I belong to.  http://sistapreneurs.ning.com/


----------



## kayte (Apr 26, 2008)

*



Re: Who has an Entreprenurial Spirit?
For all of you who would like to network with other business minded people. Here is a networking site I belong to. http://sistapreneurs.ning.com/

Click to expand...

 
Thank you!!!! I have this bookmarked already but had not utilized it.*


----------



## springbreeze (Apr 26, 2008)

great thread!!!   i do believe i have that  spirit  i've always enjoyed makings things but never have gotten to selling yet but i'am praying on that because i so enjoy doing crafts..


----------



## kayte (Apr 26, 2008)

I agree.... great thread! I don't want it to end
...wish we could take this further........

OP...what do you think about us budding spiritual entrepreneurs checking in with each other on weekly actions we are taking towards making our business ALIVE and PRPOSPEROUS with our Father's help....
especially the scarier actions..or more challenging ones?

Kind of a ongoing progress and accountability report?
Could that be a sticky? Or is that already in place?
I'm still a newbie


----------



## star (Apr 26, 2008)

I have community program for youth for about 10 years.


----------



## klb120475 (Apr 28, 2008)

kayte said:


> I agree.... great thread! I* don't want it to end*
> *...wish we could take this further........*
> 
> OP...what do you think about us budding spiritual entrepreneurs checking in with each other on weekly actions we are taking towards making our business ALIVE and PRPOSPEROUS with our Father's help....
> ...


 
Uh Kayte...you gon learn me sooner or later. There is no end.

Your post is the reason I started this thread. If you compare the number of views to the number of us posted in this thread you can understand why it's so important for us to persistently motivate one another to pursue our dreams by cultivating the innate spirit God has given us.

I'll check with the mods on this being a sticky.


----------



## fuchsiastar (Apr 28, 2008)

Checking in here! It seems as if I was birthed into it and have been groomed for it my entire life. My entire family from grandparents on down had their own businesses and lived independently from corporate structure. I am working now on a launch of my professional organizing firm, so that I can move out of the corporate game and make my own way. It's definitely exciting and freeing


----------



## kayte (Apr 30, 2008)

OP...where's our sticky? Don't forget us


----------



## klb120475 (May 1, 2008)

kayte said:


> OP...where's our sticky? Don't forget us


 
Uh...er..uh...I didn't forget bout ya'll. I just forgot bout the sticky request.

I just sent a pm to Pebbles though.


----------



## kayte (May 1, 2008)

WOOO--HOOO!!!  THANK YOU!!  klb120475


----------



## klb120475 (May 1, 2008)

Ok ya'll we got our sticky........now let's utilize it!


----------



## andrea (May 6, 2008)

Great Idea


----------



## GloriousPraise (May 6, 2008)

I have a combination entrepreneurial/ministry passion. While God has blessed me with a fantastic full time job (thank you Jesus), my heart still yearns for more time to minister in music. I have recently completed my second gospel CD. The CD is a combination of music, prayers, and scriptures for people who need healing. 

I love to sing, and can get on a stage and perform with no problem. But on the other hand, I kinda suck at sales and marketing. So I'm really believing God to help me in those areas. I have placed the CD online for sale , and the sales have gone pretty well. I also talk about the CD when I perform live at churches and other events. My next step is to find someone to help me develop a marketing plan. Let me know if you have ideas. I'll keep you posted on my progress.


----------



## Coolata (May 6, 2008)

I know I have an Entreprenurial Spirit within however I am at afraid to release it. I have the vision, the concept but doubt is overpowering. So, I procrasinate for fear of the unknown. I am sure this post will help me take the step.


----------



## All_Me (May 6, 2008)

Wow Ladies! We must get our visions moving. Procrastination is death to visions. I pray that God will continue to lead us in His plan for our lives. Those who need help with marketing, graphic design, logo, websites, and any other type of small business let me know. I am almost done with my website. It should be up sometime next week so check back.


----------



## myhair1014 (May 7, 2008)

I would like to join.

Since my wedding in 07 I started my own event planning business that was doing well in NY but relocated so need to start fresh in GA.

I also branched off a bit and decided to make custom products for weddings.

My goals for this week is to customize my new logo as well as update the theme on my blog.


----------



## klb120475 (May 7, 2008)

So excited to see more ladies participating!


----------



## myhair1014 (May 7, 2008)

How about we post our blogs or websites so we can support and spread the word?

My current blogs (needs tons of work.  Any graphic designers can use me as a demo)

mycouturewedding.blogspot.com
mycouturewedding.com (under construction

byyoursideevents.blogspot.com
byyoursideevents.com


----------



## kayte (May 7, 2008)

> How about we post our blogs or websites so we can support and spread the word?
> 
> My current blogs (needs tons of work. Any graphic designers can use me as a demo)


 
I think that's a great idea! Maybe post our events,too..if we want?
I'm still learning..... to just get a blog started....I have a website...but it sure needs an overhaul....


----------



## queenspence (May 9, 2008)

Check out www.tresscence.com.


----------



## kayte (May 9, 2008)

Thanks to Mrs Boo,the Entrepreneurial Spirit Thread was started and is now a sticky

I have a business, and like a lot of us,would like to take it to the next level so the sticky was suggested to have a place for us to support and cheer each other on.
Can I make some suggestions to get us started? 
This week we introduce ourselves,business and goals for our business...
Beginning *NEXT Monday May 12th* we check in with actions for the work week
The business action can be one or ten.....
Each Monday we check in with new actions AND affirm those we able to accomplish and those that need more support from the week before.
Feel free to share any Bible verses to encourage!
We have the right to give an online Hallelujah party when a diffcult action was accomplished. 
Any other suggestions.... embraced 
:update: (s) welcomed

Let's have fun, lovelies...may the Lord bless us & prosper.


*For God did not give us a spirit of cowardice, but rather a spirit of power and of love and of self-discipline. *


----------



## kayte (May 9, 2008)

Hello all... ..checking in with Business ID/goals..
Not prepared to do the whole year's projection yet. 

*Business*...Author Musician Poet Speaker
*Service..*Speaking engagements...Panel Discussion..Workshops..Performance...Assemblies
*Product..*Trade Picture Book for Children
*Product..*Small Press Volume Women's Spiritual Poetry   
*Product..*Downtown Art/Literary Magazine 


GOALS FOR NEXT SIX WEEKS...THROUGH END OF JUNE

Workable Business Plan incl 3,6,9,12,mos goals
Build/Complete New Database of clients for next year
Advertise for Summer College Interns
Seasonal promotional website & Printed Material for ALL service
Speaker's Brochure/Web/
Finish novel revision submit to editor
Lawyer to begin literary project


----------



## HeChangedMyName (May 11, 2008)

site is no more


----------



## myhair1014 (May 12, 2008)

queenspence said:


> This is something I was born with. I have been making things and selling them since I was a small child. I would go around the neighborhood and market my products. I see now what all of that was leading up to. Check out www.tresscence.com.


 
Love the website!


----------



## kayte (May 13, 2008)

I loved all the webs I viewed... they were so professional!
I am going to share actions as Mrs Boo said..in PM land because the CF .. comes up on public search engines and I personally want to keep my process/w my business private from clients.I sure took a bunch,tho. Kind of exhausted from it

FYI..If you post your web url on the LHCF it will come up on public search..along with CF comments right alongside your wbsite..if you care about privacy you can still share your web...cats_R_sweet

I would think by saying my web is.... cats and then ..R ........and then sweet..and then dot com.....rather than the url with hyperlink..wld prevent bring up CFalong with your web
if it is important to you!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (May 13, 2008)

thanks kayte.  I just _fixed _it.  I'm sooooooslow.  It took me a minute to get it.  lol.  I'm still working on the site.  I plan to sell t-shirts through there as well.  I have some realy clever sayings that I think us women of color could appreciate.


----------



## queenspence (May 14, 2008)

myhair1014 said:


> Love the website!


Thanks so much! Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Tanji (May 15, 2008)

Ladies, please pray for me and my husband.  He's starting a consulting business that he's been wanting to do for a long time and I am nervous but keeping the faith.  So please pray for our business.  

By the way, you ladies have some wonderful ideas.  Keep up the good work.  And for those of us that are afraid to take the leap, we can only try, we can only try.  Thanks.


----------



## VelvetRain (May 15, 2008)

How are you ladies doing in the marketing and advertising area?


----------



## DonnaDi31Proverbi (May 15, 2008)

I have several ideas, but I think I've finally decided on one or maybe even two if it be God's Will!

I'm looking into starting a business that will feature GOOD, QUALITY, black-owned hair care and beauty lines.  I would also love to feature some black jewelry designers and even maybe some black-owned up and coming fashion designers eventually.  But I want it to be very top-notch and classy.

I also have a very big idea on all the things I've learned about REAL hair care and spreading the word.  What I'm planning with this will take a LOT of prayer and collaboration because I want to keep it holy and not be greedy.

Lastly I have an idea to start a concierge/errand service business, but I believe I need a business partner for this, and I don't really know how to go about looking for one.

*Question:  Is it a bad idea to go into business with someone who is not a Christian?*


----------



## kayte (May 15, 2008)

> How are you ladies doing in the marketing and advertising area?


 
That is a HUGE challenge for me but the internet is wealth of of data in these areas..so I can find clients and demographic of choice EASILY via world wide web

One can pay companies to find clients/mailing lists....but I have to keep my overhead low so until I can get an intern...
I do all the research and I just make the time ..I say okay Satuday afternoon for 1-5pm ..it's about researching my clients online
it's ONGOING ...you never stop..and I'm learning to carry promo materials all the time

marketing materials I rely heavily on Vista Print for print materials 
and for quality web based promos....Constant Contact... and Microsoft business for 3 panel brochures which I make templates for a zillion themes ...and email as as attachments ....inexpensive quality marketing and as of this email....still working..and 95% appearances booked through email research...marketing....phone 

direct mail ..hasn't done zip


constant contact is 15.00 monthly charge..well worth it ....
and vista has constant promos..it's worked! The main issue for me with marketing is TIMING....getting the client when they are ready to BOOk..... 



> Ladies, please pray for me and my husband. He's starting a consulting business that he's been wanting to do for a long time and I am nervous but keeping the faith. So please pray for our business


 
in prayer....prayng for prosperity/security/ abundance/longevity 



> Question: Is it a bad idea to go into business with someone who is not a Christian?




I think there are ethical non-Christians and unethical Christians as there are the reverse
I can tell you my beloved assistant with a heart of gold who was not a Christian but devoted to me and my business ..this person had access and knowledge of my pin number for my atm card as she was given it to make purchases on my behalf....had the extra key to my apartment as she checked my mail..worked in the apartment when I was not there ...oot.....
 etc etc 
not ONCE...did anything weird go down.....she was with me for something like 6/7 years....and my business accelerated ...will I ever find someone like her again. 

I'd be very cautious ..get the person checked out and make sure there were mechanisms in place to protect you ... sure other business owners can offer advice...pray on it


----------



## klb120475 (May 15, 2008)

Hello ladies!!! I hope ya'll ain't transferred from an entreprenurial spirit for a lazy spirit.

Well my bizness partners and I are planning to launch our first event the end of July! I'm sooooo excited!!!!!!!!

So what ya'll been doing? Progress please!!!!!


----------



## All_Me (May 20, 2008)

Well ladies my website is finally up. I am switching some things especially the hosting. I will still keep go daddy but I dont like the big banner ontop distracting folks!Im still working on the kinks for the contact page so if you want to contact me just pm me. The contact page should be corrected this week.

www.parkaveconsulting.com

I am running a special on website designs so let me know ladies. I am willing to work out arrangements.


----------



## Coolata (May 20, 2008)

All_Me said:


> Well ladies my website is finally up. I am switching some things especially the hosting. I will still keep go daddy but I dont like the big banner ontop distracting folks!Im still working on the kinks for the contact page so if you want to contact me just pm me. The contact page should be corrected this week.
> 
> www.parkaveconsulting.com
> 
> I am running a special on website designs so let me know ladies. I am willing to work out arrangements.


 

I am interested in contacting you regarding your promotion. I am in the start-up phase of my business and need assistance in this area.


----------



## kayte (May 21, 2008)

That website blew me away........


----------



## All_Me (May 22, 2008)

kayte said:


> That website blew me away........


 
Thanks! To God be the glory for the things He has done! 
Okay ladies our company has the toll free number 1(800)485-0157. Thanks for the overwhelming response! God is awesome! Flash is more contemporary so it may feel template-ish but I must tell you that you do not have to get flash! I debated so long between flash and html but decided enough with debating and do something already! You can always have a flash intro or header and html body. The options are limitless ladies! 

Be Blessed!


----------



## kayte (May 22, 2008)

My spiritutal Entrepreneurs group is holding their *Soul Talks* tonight
...12 members are going to each give a 5 minute sample talk on "Soul".....however the speaker wants. The idea is to give a sample as experience and to help the speaker prepare to expand this later into a full fledged speech that can promoted to be used in speaking venues.

I AM SO NERVOUS.........I keep thinking of legit reasons to bail,
but I just wanted to say I commit to going and giving my speech. 
I worked on it some last night and I want to tie it into my picture book as one the characters is a Preacher and has a fancy speech he gives in the story about life ..which I can use,too lol..and as entrepreneur venue..it would be nice to have a service and  product

So I AM going to go...even though I am _terrified..._
Going to give my practice speech and come back tomm or tonight and report on how it went ....and the next step would be to expand it and search for speaking /author venues....
guess I shldnt be countin chickens.....I take that back..it's called having a goal..so YES!... looking for speaking venues after tonight


----------



## BotanyGrl (May 23, 2008)

kayte said:


> My spiritutal Entrepreneurs group is holding their *Soul Talks* tonight
> ...12 members are going to each give a 5 minute sample talk on "Soul".....however the speaker wants. The idea is to give a sample as experience and to help the speaker prepare to expand this later into a full fledged speech that can promoted to be used in speaking venues.



How did your speech go Katye?  I need to find a group similar to this in my area.  I really need to make an attempt to attend more networking events.


----------



## kayte (May 23, 2008)

BotanyGrl said:


> How did your speech go Katye? I need to find a group similar to this in my area. I really need to make an attempt to attend more networking events.


 
Thank you for remembering and being so sweet to ask! Brings tears to my eyes.I am such a crybaby...
That's so funny you asked..just then because I was going to post... just before you did and then I said..ahh..I will check in later. Probably no one read about yesterday anyway...then like a couple of minutes after..you logged in  your questionGod our beautiful God...is up to somethin.. I just know it!

IT WENT REALLY WELL! I learned so much from the other presenters.... 
I was shaking..up there at the podium...but I'd prepped my speech as best I could beforehand.

I made a decision to use poetry..as part of the narrative/testimony...
I think I am going to use this method for future speeches
The speech came out like a poem. No one moved when I spoke...the silence was like a lovely confirmation from God....I only received great feedback....

_Dynamic Poet and what a vibrant story! _
_Powerful.Thank you for sharing_
_Majic & Musical_
_Thank you for the Poetic Soul_

And after ward we each got a certificate which I am going to frame and a special gift and they taped us! ...so we will get a CD of that evening's Soul Talks ..and I will be better able to critique myself. I went to my local Starbucks afterwards..and the song playing there ....was Otis Redding's Sitting on the Dock of the Bay..nearly had me in chills...
 as that was the song... I said in my speech..I listened to 

Are you wanting to go into speaking? 
There are Meet-ups and Toastmasters and early breakfast Business talks which I was thinking of looking into.. might that be a start of support?
Then I can offer specifics


----------



## BotanyGrl (May 24, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that the event went well for you   Your post sparked my interest because I never heard of a Spiritual Entrepreneur Club.  I'm definitely going to be looking for one in my area. Your spoken word piece sounds like it was cool...Congrats again!!!

I don't want to go into speaking but I would definitely be open to it. I like to talk sometimes  I just need to be around more people who share similar interests right now. So at this point I'm just searching for any networking events that I may be interested in.  I did sign up for a major conference last night that's coming to my city this summer and I just subscribed to a few trade magazines.  The conference and the mags are geared towards a business I want to start this year.  Feels like I'm making some progress... I just want to stay focused!


----------



## kayte (May 24, 2008)

wow..thanks for sharing! Your actions seem very focused. And you are taking them...which is brave..is everything ..The conference sounds exciting..filled with potential.....networking....something to really look forward to. 

My church hosts the spiritual entrepreneurs group along with other small groups..like bible study..women's ministry...etc... I kind of happened into it....to try it ..not sure if I'd like it....and it turned out to be a fit.

I admire your actions taking your business forward ... 
..inspiring to me,procrastinator..that I am


----------



## kayte (May 28, 2008)

Thought the reference below  might be useful...I've reccommended it in the past and just now recently pm-d someone with the info... 
so perhaps make use!....... if it seems useful..that is 

luck..blessings..prosperity..abundance
xoxo

*SCORE* | Counselors to America's Small Business | *SCORE*Free online and face-to-face business counseling, mentoring, and training. Business help and advice for small businesses just starting or for existing *...*
www.*score*.org/ - 41k - Cached - Similar pages - Note this
Get a Map to Your Local Chapter
About SCORE
Tools
Women
Template Gallery
Learning Center
Search Counselor
Find
More results from score.org »


----------



## Innocent_Kiss (Jun 2, 2008)

Entreprenuer checking in 

I own an online travel agency via YourTravelBiz and am also in the process of launching a small business in vending.


----------



## klb120475 (Jun 5, 2008)

Innocent_Kiss said:


> Entreprenuer checking in
> 
> I own an online travel agency via YourTravelBiz and am also in the process of launching a small business in vending.


 

Awesome!


----------



## Shinka (Jun 6, 2008)

I would like to come in and introduce myself. I'm so glad this thread was started because I plan to run an ethical business that has spiritual integrity.  I like independent distribtuor type business (i.e.network marketing) I have tried different companies, but signing up I realized that what they were offering really wasn't worth it and I didn't want that to reflect me.


So now I'm focusing on my passion which is education. I revamped and relaunced a site I started 2 years ago. It's in my siggy. Its a site to help parents develop and enhance their child's intellect and development through educational toys. I'm a former preschool teacher. I'm thinking about returning to the field as my day job.

To monetize the site, I'm looking to become a Discovery Toys distributor.  They provide award-winning educational toys.  Their product compliments my website. Also I'm looking into affliate relationships with one or two other online toy companies.


My biggest challenge will be building content rich pages to sustain my site and blog.

My marketing plan is to use search engine optimization to get traffic to the site.

Offline, I will attend fairs and cold call therapy centers, home daycares, and centers to introduce the toys to them. I also plan to volunteer for Toys for Tots and encourage participants to donate educational toys that'll benefit the underprivileged children they are trying to help.  *If anyone knows or have any ideas on how I can market this last aspect that'll be helpful.* 

My idea is to start a group in the Toys for Tots donors community who dedicates themselves to buying educational toys.  I can send fliers to the same places I plan to target i.e. daycares etc. I'll have people go to my website to sign up.

I look forward to reading more. Hopefully I can find a loacl entreprenial group for support.


----------



## kayte (Jun 6, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS. I do cold calls in the same way

...Offer your services as a PAID speaker consultant for parenting groups and PTA'S..Go beyond daycare.....
Look at public school pre-k and kindergarden programs...as they have typically have funds for enrichment...for extracurricular... for parent nights etc ...that daycare generally does not..Take orders right on site.

Consider writing one or two brief practical essays as if you were writing to the parents and teachers and submit them to local free paper or nonprofit magazine or the school paper or school newsletter..basically any printed matter....  so you can be published..it will lend legitmicay to you as an authority....or publish your own online newsletter via Constant Contact 
www.constantcontact.com 



> [I would like to come in and introduce myself. I'm so glad this thread was started because I plan to run an ethical business that has spiritual integrity. I like independent distribtuor type business (i.e.network marketing) I have tried different companies, but signing up I realized that what they were offering really wasn't worth it and I didn't want that to reflect me.
> 
> 
> So now I'm focusing on my passion which is education. I revamped and relaunced a site I started 2 years ago. It's in my siggy. Its a site to help parents develop and enhance their child's intellect and development through educational toys. I'm a former preschool teacher. I'm thinking about returning to the field as my day job.
> ...



Get  a local church to sponsor you ..that way you will have 501C3 status which means you become a nonprofit channel and you can approach businesses and corporations...as well as individuals..if you are_ already _volunteering for a non profit..you can approach with an initial phone call/meeting and possibly formal request on company letterhead ..*Childcraft...FisherPrice..FAO SCHWARTZ*..etc These big children's toy companies  need a tax write off and it helps promote their philanthropic public image.They all  have offices specifically for corporate giving and not just them...banks...brokerage houses etc are big donators...Check out *The Foundation Library *..search engine for it online and or call them and ask how to research corporations who give to children's causes .  Consider through your non profit company acquiring interns ..who you can delegate to..


----------



## Shinka (Jun 6, 2008)

kayte said:


> CONGRATULATIONS. I do cold calls in the same way
> 
> ...Offer your services as a PAID speaker consultant for parenting groups and PTA'S..Go beyond daycare.....
> Look at public school pre-k and kindergarden programs...as they have typically have funds for enrichment...for extracurricular... for parent nights etc ...that daycare generally does not..Take orders right on site.



Great Idea.I never thought of this. Do you think I need to have my credentials to be a paid consultant? I'm finishing my BA. I have over 45 college credits in ECE though. * Do you happen to have any samples of scripts you use to cold call?*




kayte said:


> Consider writing one or two brief practical essays as if you were writing to the parents and teachers and submit them to local free paper or nonprofit magazine or the school paper or school newsletter..basically any printed matter....  so you can be published..it will lend legitmicay to you as an authority....or publish your own online newsletter via Constant Contact
> www.constantcontact.com



This is in my marketing plan. I'm just trying to decided what to write about. I think I'll write a draft article this weekend. I was plan on using my blog as my newsletter vechicle.  I just need to update it probably every 2 days.  I'm trying to plan out an article schedule.





kayte said:


> Get  a local church to sponsor you ..that way you will have 501C3 status which means you become a nonprofit channel and you can approach businesses and corporations...as well as individuals..if you are_ already _volunteering for a non profit..you can approach with an initial phone call/meeting and possibly formal request on company letterhead ..*Childcraft...FisherPrice..FAO SCHWARTZ*..etc These big children's toy companies  need a tax write off and it helps promote their philanthropic public image.They all  have offices specifically for corporate giving and not just them...banks...brokerage houses etc are big donators...Check out *The Foundation Library *..search engine for it online and or call them and ask how to research corporations who give to children's causes .  Consider through your non profit company acquiring interns ..who you can delegate to..



I never thought about this. I work for a community organization that not a 501 C3, but I'm pretty sure I can find a fiscal agent for my cause. I love the thought of interns. Event planning interns probably would love the experience of planning a Toy Drive.


These are all great ideas that I will incorporate into my business. I'm going to sit down this weekend and draft a business plan. I"ll probably get in contact with SCORE too.

Thanks KAYTE


----------



## kayte (Jun 10, 2008)

> Great Idea.I never thought of this. Do you think I need to have my credentials to be a paid consultant? I'm finishing my BA. I have over 45 college credits in ECE though. *Do you happen to have any samples of scripts you use to cold call?*


The degree is a big factor as consideration but look at your resume,too.What are other life/work experiences/awards that are as compelling?

*With a script*... if you take the first couple of lines of your vision or mission statement of your initiative....keep it succinct..but direct so in the first minute you have outlined what you need... as you will anyway submit a written, proposal anyway.....you have the opening of your script!

I used to teach a writing class on wrting your own promo copy and I would always challenge the class to state this in one sentence! When I approach a client it's in two sentences or three ..if they express interest and ask for more info..I give more but it's still short..having a pre-ready promo quality email/newsletter is of prime importance ..that's in your script! "*I have electronic info I can send.....if there is an email address?"..*you build your list that way,too 

Google philanthropy and examples.... of means to ask for corporate gving ...read the short mission statements and you will get more ideas 




> This is in my marketing plan. I'm just trying to decided what to write about. I think I'll write a draft article this weekend. I was plan on using my blog as my newsletter vechicle. I just need to update it probably every 2 days. I'm trying to plan out an article schedule.


Great ideas !!!!



> I love the thought of interns. Event planning interns probably would love the experience of planning a Toy Drive.


 
LOTS of patience required...but it can rewarding..


----------



## Shinka (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you Kayte for all the great guidance and advice


----------



## mrsmeredith (Jul 7, 2008)

Its great to see so many ladies doing their own thang with the Lord on their side.   I started my first biz in 1996 building computers and repair them (build only for myself now but repair depends), 2000 desktop publishing and graphic design (I still may work with wedding consultants doing their invitations and programs or minor things etc), 2002 graphic design, web design, photo editing/retouch (still do sometimes but it depends on situation), 2005 to present Home/Hand made bath and body, candles, hp soap and roll ons.   So my mind is always on something.  Basically now the other things I no longer promote but if someone refers them, I may do it if its not time consuming.  My passion is candles and soap.

Meredith


----------



## klb120475 (Jul 7, 2008)

mrsmeredith said:


> Its great to see so many ladies doing their own thang with the Lord on their side. I started my first biz in 1996 building computers and repair them (build only for myself now but repair depends), 2000 desktop publishing and graphic design (I still may work with wedding consultants doing their invitations and programs or minor things etc), 2002 graphic design, web design, photo editing/retouch (still do sometimes but it depends on situation), 2005 to present Home/Hand made bath and body, candles, hp soap and roll ons. So my mind is always on something. Basically now the other things I no longer promote but if someone refers them, I may do it if its not time consuming. My passion is candles and soap.
> 
> Meredith


 
Uh...you in Memphis and I don't "know" you? What can we do to change that? Can I meet you and sow a seed into your candles and soap business?


----------



## mrsmeredith (Jul 9, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Uh...you in Memphis and I don't "know" you? What can we do to change that? Can I meet you and sow a seed into your candles and soap business?



Great idea, but how about I sow a seed first and give you samples to try?  Just give me your email addy so I can send you a list of your scent choices for the candles.  As for the soaps, on hand I have maybe 2 or 3 choices to choose from so I have to get to you on what those scents are.  I do know one is vera wang princess.  

Just let me know

Meredith


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Jul 18, 2008)

Bumping!!!!


----------



## kayte (Jul 20, 2008)

By the grace of God...a dream come true.

I will be appearing at The Studio Museum in Harlem in the Musuem bookstore for their Target series. I will be reading, performing, my African American heritage inspired picture book. Music... puppets...and bubbles...
 for children ages 3-10.

There is also a fun craft activity in conjunction with the picture book for the kiddies in the Studios' courtyard after the reading. 
It'll be fun..lively and musical! Book signing on site 
Please stop by and say hi  




.....pm me for specifics


----------



## cdfrank (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, Kayte!


----------



## kayte (Jul 20, 2008)

> Congrats, Kayte!


 
..wow!..Thank you cdfrank!!!!


----------



## klb120475 (Jul 24, 2008)

kayte said:


> By the grace of God...a dream come true.
> 
> I will be appearing at The Studio Museum in Harlem in the Musuem bookstore for their Target series. I will be reading, performing, my African American heritage inspired picture book. Music... puppets...and bubbles...
> for children ages 3-10.
> ...


 

Gon girl!!!


----------



## thatscuteright (Jul 24, 2008)

I love this thread. I love being involved in an ethical business.
One of my passions is connecting people to resources and helping them grow their brand.
I operate an online beauty store and for my day job I work in the media and I distribute press releases to women's media for entrepreneurs and small business owners.

ETA: You ladies are doing wonderful with your businesses


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Jul 24, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Kayte

That's wonderful, it's your season.


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Jul 24, 2008)

Tamala said:


> I love this thread. I love being involved in an ethical business.
> One of my passions is connecting people to resources and helping them grow their brand.
> I operate an online beauty store and for my day job I work in the media and I distribute press releases to women's media for entrepreneurs and small business owners.
> 
> ETA: You ladies are doing wonderful with your businesses


 
I have a natural handmade bath & body line! Are you looking for any new products for your site?


----------



## thatscuteright (Jul 25, 2008)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> I have a natural handmade bath & body line! Are you looking for any new products for your site?



I PMed you, but I think a great avenue for your to gain publicity and increase sales would be WomenPR

Comprehensive Press Release Distribution to women's magazines, newspapers, radio and television stations.
All you need is a press release and photo  of you and your products.


----------



## Casarela (Aug 7, 2008)

I couldnt say it better




Coolata said:


> I know I have an Entreprenurial Spirit within however I am at afraid to release it. I have the vision, the concept but doubt is overpowering. So, I procrasinate for fear of the unknown. I am sure this post will help me take the step.


----------



## explosiva9 (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow- I have an entreprenurial spirit but I'm solost as to how to make my dream come true.  I know what I want to do, just don't know how to make it come about.

Please pray for me.


----------



## kayte (Aug 13, 2008)

I will pray for all of us ...I am having such a hard time....just taking the actions that will move me forward......
Would any one want to do a 30 day challenge where we take just one hard to do
action a day toward ouur entrepeneurial visions and list them here?


----------



## Hair Iam (Aug 13, 2008)

Entrepreneurial Spirit? that's me ...since i was a kid ...cutting , pasting together things...making my own board games. selling jewelery, water, my own Christina greeting cards, ebay collectibles just to name a few.  I know God has blessed me with this Spirit ...I will keep you all in my prayers ..please keep me in yours for wisdom , ideas, concepts as to how to create wealth...to be blessed to be a blessing ...for I am the Righteousness of God through Jesus Christ .

In Jesus name 
be blessed


----------



## Tanji (Aug 14, 2008)

I sent out a proposal last week.  I took a leap on faith and I am praying that the answer saying "Yes, I'll do business with you" will reach me soon.  I pray for all of you ladies and that we reach success.  There is enough abundance for all.  Believe and know that God is on our side!


----------



## Mariaat40 (Sep 4, 2008)

Tanji said:


> I sent out a proposal last week.  I took a leap on faith and I am praying that the answer saying "Yes, I'll do business with you" will reach me soon.  I pray for all of you ladies and that we reach success.  There is enough abundance for all.  Believe and know that God is on our side!



I hope you get a positive response to your proposal but even if you don't please don't let a rejection hinder you. The ability to deal with rejection or failure (or even multiple rejections) and still move forward is a significant factor in whether or not you succeed at what you're trying to do.


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 11, 2008)

OK...so what's going on with ya'll? Errbody quiet.........


----------



## kayte (Sep 12, 2008)

> OK...*so what's going on *with ya'll? Errbody quiet.........


You first....Mrs K


----------



## GinnyP (Sep 30, 2008)

SuperNova said:


> For all of you who would like to network with other business minded people.  Here is a networking site I belong to.  http://sistapreneurs.ning.com/


supernova thank thank you for this site can't wait to join.


----------



## TwoKaylas (Oct 17, 2008)

I had to post in this one... so many business ideas. Two main are:

*Currently, I freelance my design/marketing services - those I've designed/consulted for have expressed interest in investing when I'm ready to launch; currently developing my business plan 

*eRetail product lines that encourages lifestyle wellness and healthy relationships for women


----------



## koryswife (Dec 16, 2008)

SuperNova said:


> Sounds like I could learn a lot in this thread. I do have an entreprenurial spirit, but I don't have the motivation it takes to make any one idea that I have take off. Help a sister out. If you can see it, believe it and have all the capabilities to make it happen. What do you do to get your feet off the ground?


 
Girl you are not the only one. I had so many ideas just being lazy! Anyway a prophecy was given in church on Sunday that now is the time to start the business/es that you know God has given you. This is the time to plant that seed if you want to reap the harvest already promised to us. With all these stores closing down if you go buy one item in bulk they will lower the price even more and you can sell it on ebay for more than double what you spent. Just start off small and go from there.

I dont want to be slothful because in Matthew in the parable of the sowers, the one who hid his talents and brought back the same amount was wicked! I want to hear well done. So just start off small...I just started this week by listing a few things on ebay and then I am going to go from there. Even though the world is in a state of depression/recession, we dont operate on the same economy of the world. Our heavenly daddy is rich so we already know ALL of our needs are met and and in our economy there is NO recession!


----------



## klb120475 (Dec 22, 2008)

In the mighty name of Jesus I bind ALL unclean spirits of laziness!!!!!!!!! Ladies we have gotta fight dis spirit. Don't use "da recession" as an excuse for NOT trying. Knock and He shall answer........................................


----------



## Coolata (Dec 23, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> In the mighty name of Jesus I bind ALL unclean spirits of laziness!!!!!!!!! Ladies we have gotta fight dis spirit. Don't use "da recession" as an excuse for NOT trying. Knock and He shall answer........................................


 

AMEN!! I am ready for the battle.


----------



## klb120475 (Dec 24, 2008)

Coolata said:


> AMEN!! I am ready for the battle.


Thank u sweetie!


----------



## kayte (Jan 24, 2009)

From the Desert to the Promised Land
By Os Hillman

January 24


"The manna stopped the day after they ate this food from the land; there was no longer any manna for the Israelites, but that year they ate of the produce of Canaan" (Josh 5:12). 

God calls you to eat from the fruit of your own work. During the exodus from Egypt, Israel had to eat manna, the supernatural provision of God because there was no ability to make a living in the desert. However, the moment they stepped into the Promised Land the manna stopped because God had brought them into a new place. The new land could yield food and provision for their families. They simply had to work it. 

For most of us God has provided us an ability to derive our provision from the work He has called us to do. God made a covenant with His people that provision would always be there if we were faithful to His commands. 

"You will be blessed in the city and blessed in the country. The fruit of your womb will be blessed, and the crops of your land and the young of your livestock - the calves of your herds and the lambs of your flocks. Your basket and your kneading trough will be blessed. You will be blessed when you come in and blessed when you go out" (Deut 28:3-6). 

In order for this promise to be fulfilled we must fulfill His requirements. We must love the Lord our God with all our hearts and minds. And we must avoid having any idols in our lives that will take the place of God. 

Every believer is called to come at out of "Egypt" and enter into our own Promised Land. He has already set aside the land for you. It is your responsibility to prepare yourself to be able to derive the fruit from your land. 

"The LORD will open the heavens, the storehouse of his bounty, to send rain on your land in season and to bless all the work of your hands" (Deut 28:12). 


Claiming this promise for me..for us..... for 2009
Praise you God and thank you


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 24, 2009)

klb120475 said:


> In the mighty name of Jesus I bind ALL unclean spirits of laziness!!!!!!!!! Ladies we have gotta fight dis spirit. Don't use "da recession" as an excuse for NOT trying. Knock and He shall answer........................................



I stand in agreement with you for this prayer.  In the name of Jesus, Amen!!


----------



## mellowmel (Jan 26, 2009)

I've been wanting to open up a boutique since my sophomore year of college in 2004. It will happen one day. I've also been feeling a need to open up a Christian Bookstore. I'm going to make a list of all my goals and work toward them. The Lord opens doors and our entrepreneurial goals/work won't go unnoticed.


----------



## thaidreams (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi All~

I pray that 2009 will be a season of growth and success for you all!  I've been contemplating a couple of business ideas that I pray God will bring clarity and guide me in the direction He would have me to go.  Please continue to lift one another up!

Thai


----------



## klb120475 (Jan 27, 2009)

thaidreams said:


> Hi All~
> 
> I pray that 2009 will be a season of growth and success for you all! I've been contemplating a *couple of business ideas* that I pray God will bring clarity and guide me in the direction He would have me to go. Please continue to lift one another up!
> 
> Thai


 
I stand in agreement. 



mellowmel said:


> I've been wanting to open up a *boutique* since my sophomore year of college in 2004. It will happen one day. I've also been feeling a need to open up a *Christian Bookstore*. I'm going to make a list of all my goals and work toward them. The Lord opens doors and our entrepreneurial goals/work won't go unnoticed.


 
So whatcha waitin on???


----------



## Ladybelle (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey everyone! 
  I think we could start our own little city with all the skills going on up in here! I  too have an Entreprenurial spirit - i'm always coming up with (or trying to at least) with things that will get me out of the rat race. I like working for me instead of someone else. I've dibbled and dabbled in several things, but nothing that yielded a long term commitment as of yet, but I won't give up until I do. 

I think this spirit is in all women, some of us just tone it up more than others.


----------



## Ladybelle (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey everyone! 
  I think we could start our own little city with all the skills going on up in here! I  too have an Entreprenurial spirit - i'm always coming up with (or trying to at least) with things that will get me out of the rat race. I like working for me instead of someone else. I've dibbled and dabbled in several things, but nothing that yielded a long term commitment as of yet, but I won't give up until I do. 

I think this spirit is in all women, some of us just tone it up more than others.


----------



## Miz_Complexity (Feb 15, 2009)

I have an Entreprenurial spirit. I will be Launching my match making business in April 2009. I have a B.A. in Psychology and earning my M.S. in Public Relations Management. I not sure how far this business will go but I pray it survives the resession and slow times.


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 20, 2009)

RAINOFGLORY said:


> Hey everyone!
> I think we could start our own little city with all the skills going on up in here! I too have an Entreprenurial spirit - i'm always coming up with (or trying to at least) with things that will get me out of the rat race. I like working for me instead of someone else. I've dibbled and dabbled in several things, but nothing that yielded a long term commitment as of yet, but I won't give up until I do.
> 
> I think this spirit is in all women, some of us just tone it up more than others.


 
So what's your passion as of now?


----------



## honeycomb719 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a Entreprenurial Spirit...I have sooo many ideas I just havent set mind mind on doing them. Im finishing up my master's degree to give me the vetting I need to pursue my endeavors. I hope to establish some dental clinics for preventative care to underserved communities. I hope to work along side with the WIC programs and schools to get children the dental care they need. 
My ideas are all down on paper, and Ive even presented most of my ideas to my classmates through powerpoint presentations and papers. All getting rave reviews. My professor thinks its a great idea and so did many of my classmates. Once Im done with school in the next week, I guess I will be able to focus my attention o this project, but it soooooo OVERWHELMING the thought of all it will take to get something like this going. 
I have the connections, its just the process of ralling the troops and getting them, to commit to this cause I cant do this alone.

Great thread tho..


----------



## klb120475 (Apr 4, 2009)

honeycomb719 said:


> I have a Entreprenurial Spirit...I have sooo many ideas I just havent set mind mind on doing them. Im finishing up my master's degree to give me the vetting I need to pursue my endeavors. I hope to establish some dental clinics for preventative care to underserved communities. I hope to work along side with the WIC programs and schools to get children the dental care they need.
> My ideas are all down on paper, and Ive even presented most of my ideas to my classmates through powerpoint presentations and papers. All getting rave reviews. My professor thinks its a great idea and so did many of my classmates. Once Im done with school in the next week, I guess I will be able to focus my attention o this project, but it soooooo OVERWHELMING the thought of all it will take to get something like this going.
> I have the connections, its just the process of ralling the troops and getting them, to commit to this cause I cant do this alone.
> 
> Great thread tho..


 

Dats beautiful! Lawd knows He helped me beyond measures when it came to WIC. I promise if it wasn't for WIC I don't know how I would have fed my babies.....

I say all dat to say make it happen Honeycomb!!!!!


----------



## browniemiss (May 13, 2009)

Great thread!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2009)

Subscribiing to read later...Seems very interesting.


----------



## Amerie123 (Jul 28, 2009)

new entrepreneur checking in. *off to catch up with thread*


----------



## Shinka (Aug 21, 2009)

This thread flew into my mind today and I came and caught up.
I'm moving and acting on my business, but I'm not getting the eaxct results I have liked.

I decided to review, re-evaluate my vision for this. Maybe you ladies came help. So I joined Discovery Toys because part of my vision to really help children in their first 5 years of life, these products are great for development.  However, I'm not selling as much as I like. Many parents seem interested but don't see the difference.

Teachers and directors instantly see the difference are are interested in our fundraisers that rely on the parents seeing the difference.

This is an age old problem I wanted to address that teachers are taught that parents are the experts on their children, but parents are not given the formal child development information teachers, child specialist, and even some doctors learn.  My question is how can I share my knowledge as a teacher and early childhood educator to empower the parents.

I'm not quite sure: A newsletter, which many of the parents are interested in as I did form a sign up sheet. But I feel like I need something prior like a workshop, seminar, maybe a book...target new parents..

Any ideas ladies


----------



## ADB (Sep 21, 2009)

My husband and I both have Entreprenurial Spirits!  We are still moving forward in the direction I belive God had set for us.  We have so many ideas, and we are currently working on a few of them.  Please keep us in your prayers. Great thread by the way!


----------



## lolascurls (Oct 25, 2009)

I have just caught up with this thread!
I have an entrepreneurial spirit. So many ideas: mentoring and tutoring young people who want to pursue further education for good career paths, designing sports underwear for young ladies (as a teenager, I lived in these and could only afford one!), running a nursery (daycare) for toddlers of busy mums!

I have a medical degree and a BSc in Management with a medical focus. 

I know I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me but I have to pick one and start with that. From there, I can do the others.


----------



## eternalsotsm (Jan 1, 2010)

I have an entrepreneurial spirit too. I am an artist and i want to open a shop in my town and teach people ceramics and painting. 

I think an entrepreneurial spirit runs in my family because my father is a general contractor, my grand father was a carpenter and my great great grand father owned his own business as well


----------



## aymone (Jan 15, 2010)

My new business interest is to start a tutoring company. I am math undergrad and I tutor a lot. But I would like to be a SAT/GRE tutor. 

I think that this thread will be helpful. But what about if we decided to write some goals for ourselves, and mission statement, decided on a book to read, and also each started to a blog to keep track of this journey. 

I know that I would benefit from that. And the same way there are challenges for hair, there can be challenges for us too. 

Also have any of you ladies looked for at Score.org and for a women's business center around your areas. If you haven't please do. I wanted to take a business course at the women center near where I live in Fairfax, VA but I can't afford it and they are not giving any discounts or scholarships.

Also, check out Dani Johnson, you will love her.


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 30, 2010)

hmmm
I never knew I had an entrepreneurial spirit till yesterday.
When I'm done with grad school I want have my own therapist's   practice, but till then I need a source of income. 
I want to own a boutique........I need to cultivate this idea..


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 30, 2010)

I do direct sales involving candles.  I don't want to post the link because I'm don't think we are allowed to post business links inside post, but if anyone is interested please let me know.

I will say that I have the World's Finest Candles.  Better than Yankee.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 30, 2010)

GodsPromises said:


> I do direct sales involving candles. I don't want to post the link because I'm don't think we are allowed to post business links inside post, but if anyone is interested please let me know.
> 
> I will say that I have the World's Finest Candles. Better than Yankee.


 
I can stand behind her testimony about her candles. I just love them and they do smell better/stronger than Yankee.

I have always been entrepreneurial so much so that it tends to cause tension among the household.....I see my job/career as just temporary but I see a business, my own business, as my future. It is the only way to financial freedom, technically all the people we talk about here on LHCF in the entertainment section are self employed entrepreneurs. 

I am a health and nutrition nut so my side businesses all fall into that area. 

I also am interested in trying to get a mineral makeup on the market....I have something here that works like a charm but I need a formulator etc etc to get some colors out and then on the market......anyone know how to go about doing that? 

A prosperous 2010 to all.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 30, 2010)

I would love to learn more about the mineral makeup.  I love mineral makeup and I  am always looking to try better ones.  If you need a guniee(sp) pig just let me know.

I too have all ways had an entrepreneurial spirit to the point that my mother would just shake her head when I was younger.  The business that I am in now I have done better than any other direct sales company that i have been  in.  

My long term goal is to be an Independant Paralegal so that I would be doing what I want when I want in the field that I am studying.



MzRhonda said:


> I can stand behind her testimony about her candles. I just love them and they do smell better/stronger than Yankee.
> 
> I have always been entrepreneurial so much so that it tends to cause tension among the household.....I see my job/career as just temporary but I see a business, my own business, as my future. It is the only way to financial freedom, technically all the people we talk about here on LHCF in the entertainment section are self employed entrepreneurs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 30, 2010)

I never knew this thread was here 

I have an entrepreneurial spirit.  I've tried my hand at running an at home secretarial company, i've tried having a wedding planning business too 

Right now i make/sell hair accessories, necklaces,etc and sell cutesy things like tote bags and crochet hats, etc,  initially for little girls and teens hopingto branch out soon to adults.  This one is gonna stick


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 30, 2010)

I always thought wedding planning would be nice it seems like alot of work and very time consuming, but fun.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 30, 2010)

I had thought of party planning more then wedding planning. Something I may look at in the future.


----------



## ladycage (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a tax preparation business and also an Ardyss distribution business.  We have to become Proverbs 31 women and know that God is able to do what he said he would do.  He is our provider and he truly will provide.


----------



## tweezer6 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow! This is great. I'm definitely going to go subscribe to this post. My DREAM is to be an entrepreneur and FIRE MY BOSS. I've been working at online affiliate marketing for a few years now. I'm doing quite well with Site Build It. This year, I should reach my goal.

PLUS: I just finished my first book titled, "After You Pray: What to do after you pray because just praying is not enough". I'd love to send any of you a free pdf to get some feedback. Just send me a message and I'll email you the ebook.

Be blessed!


----------



## Chocolate_Silk (Apr 20, 2010)

***deleted***


----------



## Aneu2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

I eat, sleep, drink, breathe Entreprenurial concepts and strategies. I know that God gives these visions and to me. BTW I loove this thread! This site is SUCH a blessing.


----------



## taytay86 (May 24, 2010)

I lost my job last year June and decided that I was going to make use of my time off.
I went back to school, started my own business, ordered cards and had my first client in about two weeks of really putting my mind to it all. It was such a beautiful experience.
Right now I am trying to get some more courses in before I give birth, so that I can add some new services to my business.

Check out my site: http://www.knexxion.com


----------



## Sandy10 (May 29, 2010)

Hi,  

This is my first post.

I love hearing all the goals: that you all have. I can't see myself working a 9 to 5 until retirement.  I have dreams of opening a healthy hair care salon one day. I'm in the process of putting my system together. 

I pray that God, through the Holy Spirit, will lead you all to the right path to bring your dreams into reality.  It will take works, I didn't realize how much. I know if we keep working with pray and actual working toward the dream it will become reality.


----------



## Sandy10 (May 29, 2010)

Hi,

This is my first post.

I love hearing all the goals that you all have. I can't see myself working a 9 to 5 until retirement.  I have dreams of opening a healthy hair care salon one day. I'm in the process of putting my system together. 

I pray that God, through the Holy Spirit, will lead you all to the right path to bring your dreams into reality.  It will take works, I didn't realize how much. I know if we keep working with pray and actual working toward the dream it will become reality.


----------



## little_nikki_99 (Jun 19, 2010)

I am so glad you started this thread! it is hard to stay motivated, right now im on a limited income and still trying to come up with seed money for my business.  I want to do business and music those are my two passions that i want to cultivate.  Now I feel encouraged that Im not the only one out there


----------



## NitaChantell (Jul 5, 2010)

This thread is wonderful!!!! Thanks so much for starting it, OP!
I too have an entrepreneurial spirit. I have so many ideas and plans, I just don't know where to start!!

Has anyone here created a non profit? I have for-profit ideas as well, but the non-profit one seems scarce in here. How did you ladies write your business plan?

Ahhh this is so exciting and so frustrating at the same time!! I have no clue where to starterplexed


----------

